# Difference between Prunning and Trimming a tree



## argueta (Jan 15, 2010)

Every time I get a customer call in, I get something along the lines" I need to get an estimate to get my trees trimmed". I haven't been doing tree work for long but I'd like to hear from the pros, What is the difference between trimming a tree and pruning a tree? I would say trimming a tree is more for shrubbery and pruning for actual trees. Unless trimming a tree like a shrub.....


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 15, 2010)

I consider them one in the same. Mike


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 15, 2010)

i hate callin it trimming you trim bushes not trees, you prune trees. To me if you trim a tree you are making a heading cut or topping it. Trimming sounds like you wanna change the size or shape not usally a good idea on a tree


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 15, 2010)

If that's the case, then I trimmed that Soft Maple today and pruned the Box Elders, lol.


----------



## argueta (Jan 15, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> i hate callin it trimming you trim bushes not trees, you prune trees. To me if you trim a tree you are making a heading cut or topping it. Trimming sounds like you wanna change the size or shape not usally a good idea on a tree



Exactly. I've heard from another tree guy that trimming a tree, is more of raising the canopy high, meaning eliminating lower leders, and pruning is more of just nothing over 2"


----------



## clearance (Jan 15, 2010)

Kind of like topping and crown reduction with single stem conifers. Same thing, different words.:monkey:


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 15, 2010)

argueta said:


> Exactly. I've heard from another tree guy that trimming a tree, is more of raising the canopy high, meaning eliminating lower leders, and pruning is more of just nothing over 2"



kinda.......I call that Raising the Canopy....triming is what bushes need, pruning is what trees need.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 15, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> If that's the case, then I trimmed that Soft Maple today and pruned the Box Elders, lol.



so the maple got racked eh?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 15, 2010)

TreEmergencyB said:


> so the maple got racked eh?



Yeah, it had been topped before, and the customer wanted it topped again, didn't care whether it lived or died (her words). She said I did an excellent job, so if she's happy I'm happy. I would have just cleaned up the dead stubs and sucker growth, but that's not what she wanted, lol. If I had a picture it would blow your mind, maybe tommorow since I'm going that way again.


----------



## TreEmergencyB (Jan 16, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Yeah, it had been topped before, and the customer wanted it topped again, didn't care whether it lived or died (her words). She said I did an excellent job, so if she's happy I'm happy. I would have just cleaned up the dead stubs and sucker growth, but that's not what she wanted, lol. If I had a picture it would blow your mind, maybe tommorow since I'm going that way again.



Homeowners almost never listen o well not like the pro knows anyway right....looks good to me if the check cleared


----------



## T1MB3RWOLF (Jan 16, 2010)

*pruning/trimming*



argueta said:


> Every time I get a customer call in, I get something along the lines" I need to get an estimate to get my trees trimmed". I haven't been doing tree work for long but I'd like to hear from the pros, What is the difference between trimming a tree and pruning a tree? I would say trimming a tree is more for shrubbery and pruning for actual trees. Unless trimming a tree like a shrub.....



My competition`s company name is "Johns Pruning and Trimming". (Ha%#er). Anywho, I always thought trimming was removing ends of limbs that stuck way out, or the low ones that hung way down. And Pruning was more the strategic removal of limbs in the crown. 
But now that I think about it, I`m confused and second guessing myself.


----------

